# Pioneer audio system and new Card dvd Android radio.



## TheX (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello.

I have a trouble with sound after replacing original radio to new one. I buy this model W2-A7047

There is no sound at all (except central speaker).

My new car dvd fits to original Cruze but without Premium Pioneer system (7 speakers and no amplifier).
Can you give me a wire diagram how to connects Pioneer premium audio system in car.
I need main power cable diagram and amplifier diagram.

In attachment there is all i have for now.

first picture is my original radio.
2,3 and 5 - power cable on new card dvd.
4 - my original power cable.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

How did you get all those wires to fit behind the radio?


----------



## TheX (Dec 2, 2014)

My new radio has powercable compatible with any Chevrolet Cruze in standart settings (without premium ound system).


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

You have to jumper 12vdc to either the Amplifier control (Pin 37) or the Remote Enable (Pin 43) I cannot remember which one, but think it was the remote enable. I jumper one and it didn't work (didn't hurt either); then jumpered the other and sound was on.This will turn on the amp. I install an Android system from China and had to make that mod. Everything worked perfectly after that.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Texan said:


> You have to jumper 12vdc to either the Amplifier control (Pin 37) or the Remote Enable (Pin 43) I cannot remember which one, but think it was the remote enable. I jumper one and it didn't work (didn't hurt either); then jumpered the other and sound was on.This will turn on the amp. I install an Android system from China and had to make that mod. Everything worked perfectly after that.
> View attachment 126810



Hello,

I bought a 10.4 in android 9.1 and I too am not getting sound. Of course no instructions and so many wires, lol.

Pioneer system with navigation touchscreen on original radio.

It's stumping me. Thoughts?









Below is new radio harness









Below is new radio









Below is original radio


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Texan said:


> You have to jumper 12vdc to either the Amplifier control (Pin 37) or the Remote Enable (Pin 43) I cannot remember which one, but think it was the remote enable. I jumper one and it didn't work (didn't hurt either); then jumpered the other and sound was on.This will turn on the amp. I install an Android system from China and had to make that mod. Everything worked perfectly after that.
> View attachment 126810


Thank you for this. 

I got sound but it seems to be missing some sound from certain speakers, either rear doors or rear windows. Not the same bass as before either so I'm thinking it might be the rear window speakers.

Pin 43 remote enable.


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a 10.4 in android 9.1 and I too am not getting sound. Of course no instructions and so many wires, lol.
> 
> ...


Miguelcon74, I can't help but notice your original radio. Are you looking to sell it by chance since you've upgraded?


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> I got sound but it seems to be missing some sound from certain speakers, either rear doors or rear windows. Not the same bass as before either so I'm thinking it might be the rear window speakers.
> 
> Pin 43 remote enable.


I believe this is a known issue. I'd search some of the previous threads that have been made about getting aftermarket to work with the Pioneer system. It's apparently somewhat difficult to do and is more about the software/programming in your unit. I seem to remember that it's tough to get the rear deck (behind seats) to work with aftermarket units.


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

EJ1171 said:


> Miguelcon74, I can't help but notice your original radio. Are you looking to sell it by chance since you've upgraded?


Hello, possibly. I'm still not completely installed. I have the 9 speaker system and so I have to work that together somehow. 

Hopefully I'll have it figured out soon within a week or so.


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Hello, possibly. I'm still not completely installed. I have the 9 speaker system and so I have to work that together somehow.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it figured out soon within a week or so.


Sounds great. Are you on the Facebook page by chance? I could send you a PM there or here if you prefer.


----------



## mak7iliano (Sep 4, 2020)

Miguelcon74 said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> I got sound but it seems to be missing some sound from certain speakers, either rear doors or rear windows. Not the same bass as before either so I'm thinking it might be the rear window speakers.
> 
> Pin 43 remote enable.


Hello! have you resolved this problem with 9 speakers?


----------



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

mak7iliano said:


> Hello! have you resolved this problem with 9 speakers?


Yes, I chose to remove factory amplifier because the android deck will not work with the factory amp. They push different ohms. The factory deck sent a specific ohm (2.6ohms I believe) to the amplifier and the amplifier sent out a specific ohm also. Plus I upgraded all my speakers.

So I have a 4,000 watt 6 channel running front doors with pillar tweets, rear doors, and rear deck speakers. I removed the center #9 speaker from the dash and will be putting in a factory storage caddy.

I also will eventually run a separate sub amplifier and sub for under seat or something but for now just the six speakers.


----------

